# Oral Turinabol only cycle?



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 5, 2010)

Has anyone done an OT cycle by itself?  I've heard a lot of user stack it with Deca or Test, but was wondering if anyone has first hand experience with it as a stand alone, or knows someone that does.

If you have, how was your experience?  Sides, strength, and quality weight gain?

Thanks


----------



## Saney (Jan 6, 2010)

it's used for Cutting mostly, and is a Dry Roid.

You can run it alone, and you'll be good.

But i think you should Consult the Forum Genius Juggernault before you do anything


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 6, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> it's used for Cutting mostly, and is a Dry Roid.
> 
> You can run it alone, and you'll be good.
> 
> *But i think you should Consult the Forum Genius Juggernault before you do anything*



Grow up bro. Don't bring that drama into other threads.

I've used turinabol before. 40mg, some strength gains and bad heartburn in the evening.


----------



## downtown (Jan 6, 2010)

ive done a OT cycle before, couldnt get pins into the combat zone so it was just a standalone oral cycle.

Im quite partial to OT but its pretty damn expensive though, 60mgs ED for me when i was 205.  You can do pretty much any thing with it, bulk/cut/recomp what ever.  I like to think of it as a mix between Dbol and var.


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 7, 2010)

i did few times with 80mg a day


----------



## weldingman (Jan 7, 2010)

Wfc! And?


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 7, 2010)

So what were the results you guys saw?  It would be used for a bulk.  How much weight did you put on?  Dry gains?  Any sides?


----------



## weldingman (Jan 7, 2010)

exactly


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> it's used for Cutting mostly, and is a Dry Roid.
> 
> You can run it alone, and you'll be good.
> 
> But i think you should Consult the Forum Genius Juggernault before you do anything


Cunt, you really need to think about what you say before you type. You sound too fucking retarded for your own good.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2010)

Md, what are your gains that you're trying for? Perhaps if that were posted, we could point you in the right direction.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 7, 2010)

There is the potential for a drop in libido after a few weeks. I wouldn't expect big gains. It's more of a recomp drug, IMO.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm looking for moderate dry gains.  I've gained 20 pounds in a natural bulk over the past 3 months, and am looking for something "more."  I'm not looking to become a monster, just 10/15 clean pounds that would be easy to keep the majority of after the cycle with proper PCT.  Would prefer to steer clear of injectables (but if injection is necessary i might consider), and after research it seemed like OT was the best bet; gains similar to D-bol but dry, so from what I've seen its kind of a cross between Anavar and D-bol.  Again, I'm not looking for a 25 pound gain in a cycle that is mostly water, just a nice clean gain.  

I've researched most of the drugs, but was looking for more of a user review, instead of statistical data. 

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## lennoxchi (Jan 8, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> I'm looking for moderate dry gains. I've gained 20 pounds in a natural bulk over the past 3 months, and am looking for something "more." I'm not looking to become a monster, just 10/15 clean pounds that would be easy to keep the majority of after the cycle with proper PCT. Would prefer to steer clear of injectables (but if injection is necessary i might consider), and after research it seemed like OT was the best bet; gains similar to D-bol but dry, so from what I've seen its kind of a cross between Anavar and D-bol. Again, I'm not looking for a 25 pound gain in a cycle that is mostly water, just a nice clean gain.
> 
> I've researched most of the drugs, but was looking for more of a user review, instead of statistical data.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.


 
you're joking right? 20 lbs. in 3 months...ok, how much BF% did you go up? nevermind, i doubt that you'd be honest anyway or even know how to measure that. you want to gain 10/15 lbs of lean mass in how much time? and keep most of it? sounds good, i think i'll come up with a list of things i want too....a 13" dick with the width of a coke can, a mansion in Beverly Hills, Halle Berry as my GF, and a trust fund. i'd have more chance of getting that than gaining 10/15 lbs. of lean mass in a couple of months time off of orals


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

lennoxchi said:


> you're joking right? 20 lbs. in 3 months...ok, how much BF% did you go up? nevermind, i doubt that you'd be honest anyway or even know how to measure that. you want to gain 10/15 lbs of lean mass in how much time? and keep most of it? sounds good, i think i'll come up with a list of things i want too....a 13" dick with the width of a coke can, a mansion in Beverly Hills, Halle Berry as my GF, and a trust fund. i'd have more chance of getting that than gaining 10/15 lbs. of lean mass in a couple of months time off of orals


7 whole posts in and you act like jerkoff. I feed on bitches like you. Shut the fuck up and go back to wannabebig.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> I'm looking for moderate dry gains.  I've gained 20 pounds in a natural bulk over the past 3 months, and am looking for something "more."  I'm not looking to become a monster, just 10/15 clean pounds that would be easy to keep the majority of after the cycle with proper PCT.  Would prefer to steer clear of injectables (but if injection is necessary i might consider), and after research it seemed like OT was the best bet; gains similar to D-bol but dry, so from what I've seen its kind of a cross between Anavar and D-bol.  Again, I'm not looking for a 25 pound gain in a cycle that is mostly water, just a nice clean gain.
> 
> I've researched most of the drugs, but was looking for more of a user review, instead of statistical data.
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.



If I may suggest, perhaps taking a look at your diet might be more beneficial and the way you train first, then use something to cut and gain. 
Certainly t3 will assist in calorie partitioning and using a form of test. Keep it simple. I'm drawing a blank as to which injectable test will give you dryer gains-Pirate?


----------



## lennoxchi (Jan 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 7 whole posts in and you act like jerkoff. I feed on bitches like you. Shut the fuck up and go back to wannabebig.


 
when i see bs i call it. but you are correct, i did respond a little harsh and was a dick.


----------



## lennoxchi (Jan 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I'm drawing a blank as to which injectable test will give you dryer gains-Pirate?


 
some report that prop is dryer than cryp or enth.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> If I may suggest, perhaps taking a look at your diet might be more beneficial and the way you train first, then use something to cut and gain.
> Certainly t3 will assist in calorie partitioning and using a form of test. Keep it simple. I'm drawing a blank as to which injectable test will give you dryer gains-Pirate?



Juggernaut = Forum Genius


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Juggernaut = Forum Genius


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> 7 whole posts in and you act like jerkoff. I feed on bitches like you. Shut the fuck up and go back to wannabebig.



I wanna see some pics or STFU


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I wanna see some pics or STFU


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

I've put extra size on my quads since this


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

lennoxchi said:


> when i see bs i call it. but you are correct, i did respond a little harsh and was a dick.


in what way was his post bullshit?


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> I've put extra size on my quads since this



Umm, "Real Pics" or STFU


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> Umm, "Real Pics" or STFU


sorry I dont swing that way. Nor will I shut the fuck up. So basically, you have a dead end. Fuck off.


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> sorry I dont swing that way. Nor will I shut the fuck up. So basically, you have a dead end. Fuck off.



Ok. Well, the you completely just discredited yourself. Without pics, everyone sees you as a fat golfer.

You probably are, now that you are too scared to post something up..

And now i'm wondering why you cracked jokes on my pic when you are too chicken to post anything..

Umm, STFU


----------



## lennoxchi (Jan 8, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> in what way was his post bullshit?


 
anyone who claims to have researched OT and says he's looking to gain 10-15 keepable lean lbs off an oral is full of it. also he just gained 20 and wants to put on another 10/15 for a total of somewhere in the 35 lbs range but doesn't want to be a monster is full of it. someone who wants to put on 35 lbs in 6 months without injectables is full of it. anyone with a little knowledge knows that if you're putting on that much weight from a cycle you will wind up losing quite a bit because if you're anywhere near your true potiental you will only keep somewhere in the area of 5 to 10 lbs. after a cycle........


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

lennoxchi said:


> anyone who claims to have researched OT and says he's looking to gain 10-15 keepable lean lbs off an oral is full of it. also he just gained 20 and wants to put on another 10/15 for a total of somewhere in the 35 lbs range but doesn't want to be a monster is full of it. someone who wants to put on 35 lbs in 6 months without injectables is full of it. anyone with a little knowledge knows that if you're putting on that much weight from a cycle you will wind up losing quite a bit because if you're anywhere near your true potiental you will only keep somewhere in the area of 5 to 10 lbs. after a cycle........


youre busting this guy's balls because of semantics? Lighten the fuck up.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm... where to start with lennoxchi...

Before you come off as an asshole to a total stranger, maybe you should think things through before you make comments.  Do the math.  2 pound weight gain per week would require roughly 7000 extra calories per week.  You really think getting an extra 1000 calories per day is impossible?  Hmm, you are right that is impossible I'm a liar...  When did I say my body fat didn't increase?  Of course it did.. its a NATURAL BULK.  Bodyfat went up from 9% to between 13/14%, started a little over 200 and weighed in last week at 223.  So your telling me that a 20 pound natural bulk where you gain roughly 8 pounds of muscle and roughly 12 pounds of fat in 3 months is impossible? Thats fine, keep thinking you know everything, just don't take out your life's failures on other people, or at least don't do it here.

Yes lennoxchi, aiming for 10/15 pounds on an oral cycle, how is that so hard to believe?  Yes, I also said I'd like to keep the MAJORITY of it.. so.. your saying gaining 10 off an oral and keeping 7 of it is impossible?  Where are you getting your information from?  Seriously, find some more pessimistic assholes like yourself and jump off a bridge. 

Now lets tie this all together.. I am 6'4 just gained 20 pounds (8ish of it muscle)  Now my previous thoughts of myself as ectomorphic have been negated due to this bulk, so I have come to the conclusion that I am actually mesomorphic.  Since cutting is very easy for me, I could get rid of this extra fat I gained fairly easily, at which point I was planning a nice dry bulk cycle possibly (again, looking for hopefully 7/11 pounds net).  This is where I was thinking OT would come in.  So, your telling me a 6'4 215/220 guy with 9% bodyfat is a monster?  Are you on crack?

Now, please get off my thread, so people that might actually want to give sound advice can.

Juggernaut - I really don't need help with hormones to cut, for me to get lean is very easy.  Don't really want to run anything with high water retention or that aromatizes easily, so thats why I was steering clear of d-bol and test.  But, maybe I should reconsider, again, after all of my post, I'm looking to basically get to 220 at my previous BF or less.  Don't want to be a cut up 240 or 250 pounder.  

So with that, if anyone does have experience with a bulk on OT, or any other orals they really liked, feel free to post em!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Hmm... where to start with lennoxchi...
> 
> Before you come off as an asshole to a total stranger, maybe you should think things through before you make comments.  Do the math.  2 pound weight gain per week would require roughly 7000 extra calories per week.  You really think getting an extra 1000 calories per day is impossible?  Hmm, you are right that is impossible I'm a liar...  When did I say my body fat didn't increase?  Of course it did.. its a NATURAL BULK.  Bodyfat went up from 9% to between 13/14%, started a little over 200 and weighed in last week at 223.  So your telling me that a 20 pound natural bulk where you gain roughly 8 pounds of muscle and roughly 12 pounds of fat in 3 months is impossible? Thats fine, keep thinking you know everything, just don't take out your life's failures on other people, or at least don't do it here.
> 
> ...



Good gains on a bulk. Nice job. 
I dont have experience with OT, but if I may add my two cents; if you want to go OTC, I'd suggest HDrol. Nothing to strong or harsh. You'll get a good 7 lb dry gain on it. 
I will spare my opinion on the others, only because I am interested in what others have to say.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for your input Juggernaut, I'll look into it.  

Anyone else?


----------



## Saney (Jan 8, 2010)

Yea Me!

Screw Hdrol (but only because the Forum Genius suggested it)

OT sounds good to me from what you are going after. 50mg ED should work if you want some gains and not to cut (since you cut so great without anything)

Or, try Anastrozole


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 8, 2010)

If you want to consider using injectables with an oral, this is my cutting cycle that I am using for my next contest. I should mention that my diet and training are spot on, and that I use anabolics as a supplement not the end all be all. 

Weeks 1-8 100 mg GP Test Prop every other day.
Weeks 3-8 40 mg GP Stan 10 per day.
Weeks 1-8 GP Anastrozole .5 mg per day (continued for at least 10 days after cycle.)


This is something I've found in my research. You'll notice it isnt too high, but it is effective in all of the research I've looked upon.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Jan 8, 2010)

Alright, thanks for the response!


----------



## chilloutdude (Feb 15, 2012)

"Cunt, you really need to think about what you say before you type. You sound too fucking retarded for your own good.

7 whole posts in and you act like jerkoff. I feed on bitches like you. Shut the fuck up and go back to wannabebig.

sorry I dont swing that way. Nor will I shut the fuck up. So basically, you have a dead end. Fuck off.

youre busting this guy's balls because of semantics? Lighten the fuck up."


This is what lack of education and steroids get you.  Foul mouth and the inability to NOT respond replaced with a big mouth.  Nice board here!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

This a great board, full of many, many knowledgeable, good people.
If you wan't to judge the whole board off of one persons response, that's your perogative.


----------



## longworthb (Feb 15, 2012)

chilloutdude said:


> "Cunt, you really need to think about what you say before you type. You sound too fucking retarded for your own good.
> 
> 7 whole posts in and you act like jerkoff. I feed on bitches like you. Shut the fuck up and go back to wannabebig.
> 
> ...



u just bumped a year old thread for no reason. congrats on the top notch first post ya douche


----------



## boss (Feb 16, 2012)

Motorcycled00d said:


> Hmm... where to start with lennoxchi...
> 
> Before you come off as an asshole to a total stranger, maybe you should think things through before you make comments.  Do the math.  2 pound weight gain per week would require roughly 7000 extra calories per week.  You really think getting an extra 1000 calories per day is impossible?  Hmm, you are right that is impossible I'm a liar...  When did I say my body fat didn't increase?  Of course it did.. its a NATURAL BULK.  Bodyfat went up from 9% to between 13/14%, started a little over 200 and weighed in last week at 223.  So your telling me that a 20 pound natural bulk where you gain roughly 8 pounds of muscle and roughly 12 pounds of fat in 3 months is impossible? Thats fine, keep thinking you know everything, just don't take out your life's failures on other people, or at least don't do it here.
> 
> ...




215 is very skinny for someone your height. Run some test e or c. Low fat at 240 would look great. Christ even mid teens for bf% at 270 looks decent. Run you're test and you'll be happy you did bro. Its not that hard to acheive IMO. 

Ps why is there so much hate in here?


----------



## chilloutdude (Feb 16, 2012)

So did you Genius!



longworthb said:


> u just bumped a year old thread for no reason. congrats on the top notch first post ya douche


----------



## squigader (Feb 17, 2012)

T-bol is great stuff, but just like any other oral, I wouldn't run it for longer than 5-6 weeks because of the liver toxicity. It has the potential for some weird sides too (nothing as bad as dbol or anadrol, for example). Try 50mg/week for 6 weeks, you should see a nice kick in the gym. Don't expect anything like a real 9-week test e cycle though.


----------

